# Looking for the best place to get a cockapoo in Cheshire / North West area



## slk

Hi,

Hello to everyone first of all ! New to this site, but am sure I will turn here for lots of guidance in the future... and pictures of very cute dogs !

Here is my question: I have been looking for a cockapoo in the Cheshire/North West area (or a little further afield if needs be). Has anyone got their dog from an excellent breeder in this area who they would recommend, or had a positive experience with? 

I have read the posts about health checks and understand that, but it is still a bit of a worry to make sure we choose the right place. 

Thanks in advance for any help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Marzi

Welcome and good luck in your search.
I'm sure you'll get some advice from others who are up your way. Anzil (Liverpool) pups are always raved about - check out Dudley, Dawn's (DB1) gorgeous dog.
Also think Tracey (Tinman) recently recommended the breeder she got her lovely Ruby from, and I think that they were in Cheshire.


----------



## DB1

Hi, yes my dog Dudley is from Anthony at Anzil and there were a few pups from a more recent litter on here a little while ago, he is a licensed breeder which I know is not what everyone wants, but he does really care for his dogs and the pups are brought up in the house and very well socialised. I like that he does not have pups available all of the time, he may have a couple of litters quite close together but then go a while without any. He can be hard to get hold of in the early stages but I had an e-mail from him recently (our boy is nearly 2 and we still keep in touch) saying that his new website had only been up and running a few days and he had 23 enquiries! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Tinman

Charmilla cockapoos is where I got ruby, she is in dewsbury Yorkshire. I found Christine a great person to deal with.
I got Ralph from a breeder in malpas near Chester, he too is a gorgeous dog, I can't remember the breeders name, but they were based at the "old school house" so maybe google that with cockapoos and you may get find something, I found Ralph on pets 4 homes (I think)
Christine form charmilla cockapoos has her own website.


----------



## Gemma&Harley

Hiya am from Northwest we got our boy Harley from Rosedale doodles they are a home based council registered family ran dog breeder which again isnt what everyone wants but they were great to deal with and the place is lovely. Hes 19 weeks now  and hes a perfect little boy. They do have a website www.rosedaledoodles.com and they are also on facebook with plenty of reviews. 

Thanks 

Gemma & Harley


----------



## Freya

Hi. I got Bella from a lady called Zillah Parr. She is Anthony's ( Anzil cockapoos) mum. She lives in Liverpool and has years of cockapoo breeding experience. I had a very positive experience with her . Bella is a wonderful dog and a brilliant family pet for my children and us.


----------



## slk

Thank you so much everyone for your help. There are some places here I hadn't heard of and can now look into with a bit more confidence I am in the right direction !!!!

I so want to get our lovely pup from a really good home. 

Thank you again
x


----------



## Yogi bear

Hi there, we got our pup from a home breeder in Cheshire and couldn't be happier. If its smaller scale youre looking for then I'd recommend her. If we were to get puppy number 2, then I'd go back to her without hesitation. I will PM you her details. X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Sue T

Hello. I purchased Lucy from a private breeder in Wrenbury nr Nantwich. I am sending you a private e-mail with the details. Best regards.


----------



## Flossy

Cheshire doodles Nantwich/Whitchurch 
Lady called jo so lovely and knows her doggies!


----------



## CountryCockapoosCheshire

Hi, I don't normally use this social site but your message came up on my web browser. I'm a registered cockapoo hobby breeder in Cheshire. Maisie one of my gorgeous girls is having a litter that will be ready at Xmas time but my waiting list is already full. If you need any advice though I would be more than happy to help. If you're on Facebook you can see my page: Country Cockapoos Cheshire. There are some great reviews and pictures. 
Good luck in finding your lovely Poo! Jacquie ??



slk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hello to everyone first of all ! New to this site, but am sure I will turn here for lots of guidance in the future... and pictures of very cute dogs !
> 
> Here is my question: I have been looking for a cockapoo in the Cheshire/North West area (or a little further afield if needs be). Has anyone got their dog from an excellent breeder in this area who they would recommend, or had a positive experience with?
> 
> I have read the posts about health checks and understand that, but it is still a bit of a worry to make sure we choose the right place.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tinman

CountryCockapoosCheshire said:


> Hi, I don't normally use this social site but your message came up on my web browser. I'm a registered cockapoo hobby breeder in Cheshire. Maisie one of my gorgeous girls is having a litter that will be ready at Xmas time but my waiting list is already full. If you need any advice though I would be more than happy to help. If you're on Facebook you can see my page: Country Cockapoos Cheshire. There are some great reviews and pictures.
> Good luck in finding your lovely Poo! Jacquie ??


Hi Jacquie 
Welcome!!  xx
Oooooo more Maisie babies???? How exciting x


----------



## monalisasmiler

I wondered if there is any availability in the north west or west yorkshire area, and thereabouts obviously following correct advice re social distancing and happy to wait


----------

